# 10/19/2019 Alum Creek Open (Ohio Mega Bass/Knox Marine Tournament Trail)



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Notice we will be starting this event at 8:30-4:30. Last year hardly anyone pre registered and we had 50+ teams. This year we are already around 20 teams pre registered. Alum has been good all year looking forward to the fall bite.

www.ombtt.com


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

We usually do not get many pre signs for our opens but we are already up to 33. I expect 50-75 boats and the weather looks like an awesome fall day! Remember we are 8:30-4:30 for this event.


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

alumking said:


> Notice we will be starting this event at 8:30-4:30. Last year hardly anyone pre registered and we had 50+ teams. This year we are already around 20 teams pre registered. Alum has been good all year looking forward to the fall bite.
> 
> www.ombtt.com


Do you have any results that you can post? Weight's, winners, pictures. Thanks


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

cane pole said:


> Do you have any results that you can post? Weight's, winners, pictures. Thanks


http://www.ombtt.com/WebsiteMstrs/FALLALUMCRKOPNPG.html


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks alumking


----------

